# What was your first TBT username?



## Nightmares (May 23, 2016)

My first username was L CocoaBean, named after my dog, and a few months ago I changed it to Nightmares...

I didn't realise this was the type of forum where usernames are kinda important, and it seemed awkward for everyone to call me "L CocoaBean" so....yeah.....lmao

What was your first username?


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2016)

This is my first user name c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

MayorDragon.. yeah go figure lmao


----------



## RaineyWood (May 23, 2016)

This is my first username, as well.
I don't really have plans to change it.​


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 23, 2016)

My current username is original too.  I've thought about changing it, but I've not had the extra TBT to do so, not to mention I have no clue what I'd change it to.


----------



## Jacob (May 23, 2016)

My original was Jacob_lawall


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 23, 2016)

John Lennon


----------



## Meliara (May 23, 2016)

This is my first username.  I have...reasons...to change it but I think I'll have an identity crisis if I do.  Andplusalso I don't have the bells.  I wonder if anyone has ever successfully begged the mods to change it without the bells...


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 23, 2016)

my username is the first and the last


----------



## LethalLulu (May 23, 2016)

LethalLulu

Don't plan on ever changing it.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 23, 2016)

Cadbberry, wont be changing it


----------



## Sholee (May 23, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> This is my first username.  I have...reasons...to change it but I think I'll have an identity crisis if I do.  Andplusalso I don't have the bells.  I wonder if anyone has ever successfully begged the mods to change it without the bells...



i'll be your sugar mama! let me know if you ever need bells <3


----------



## debinoresu (May 23, 2016)

i dont think ive ever changed mine


----------



## mob (May 23, 2016)

it was gamzee


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2016)

Javocado forever despite the urges I get to change it to Jav or GuacLesnar.


----------



## device (May 23, 2016)

Uh I've had like several different usernames all of which I hate


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2016)

Mine was Gan Ceann, which is the gaelic name for a dullahan : 0


----------



## Aetherinne (May 23, 2016)

The one I currently have. Haven't had the need to change it, plus I'm pleased with it.


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

This is my first. I really want to change it but will never get 1200 tbt. :/


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 23, 2016)

Paperboy012305. Never changing it bro, yet there were some times to where I actually want to change it. But its too nostalgia I never want to change it. I had this username since 2008, its pretty cool so i'll use it for every site I sign up on.


----------



## Mura (May 23, 2016)

Murabito. But now it's Murabito. Not to be mistaken with Murabito. I might change my name to Murabito.


----------



## mogyay (May 23, 2016)

i've always been mogyay, i'd quite like to just be mog though


----------



## jiny (May 23, 2016)

KawaiiX3


----------



## Mura (May 23, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i've always been mogyay, i'd quite like to just be mog though



I like reading your name, it's fun.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2016)

Tina. As of 6-7 years ago I just starting using my name on most forums (assuming it's available) as it's not something I can really get bored of going by.


----------



## Sdj4148 (May 23, 2016)

Mine is original as well! I want to change it because I use this as my username for over half the virtual worlds I joined when I was like 9-10. It reminds me of those super cringey times so I kinda hate it.


----------



## Vizionari (May 23, 2016)

This is my original username, don't have plans to change it.


----------



## Curry (May 23, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this is my first name. I would change it to CurryTheClam if I had the TBT but I don't and I still love the ClamEatsCurry name. I prefer to be called Curry than Clam though so I kind of want to change it so that people use Curry instead of Clam.


----------



## Crash (May 23, 2016)

my original one was dragonpox, and i changed it to Crash within a month of joining. the only reason i didn't initially pick Crash was because i assumed it was already taken, and i'm still kinda surprised it wasn't. i don't plan on changing it either :')​


----------



## Mars Adept (May 23, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF, I might change it a bit to make it less long, but generally I am not planning on changing it.


----------



## Aali (May 23, 2016)

Aali

Never plan to change it either


----------



## B1r2a3d4y (May 23, 2016)

mob said:


> it was gamzee



Homestuck! Homestuck! Homestuck!


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 23, 2016)

This is my first username lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2016)

This is my original username. I'm not planning to change it, and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 23, 2016)

You're lookin' at it, baby!  Never gonna change!


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

Same, and not changing... for now.


----------



## duckvely (May 23, 2016)

My first username was duckyluv


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

snoozit and forever snoozit


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

This is my first TBT username. I plan to change it soon.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 26, 2016)

This is my first username. I'm Helloxcutiee on every site I go on.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 26, 2016)

I've never changed it. I'm tempted to.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2016)

Tom the Warrior to just Tom. My Redwall kick ended long ago and Brain Jacques is dead, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Tensu (May 26, 2016)

This is my first username. I plan on changing it cuz its crap. ;-;


----------



## lizzy541 (May 26, 2016)

this is my first username and i've lowkey always wanted to change it but i was always scared that people would be like "who is.... that??" since i've had this username for so long now


----------



## glow (May 26, 2016)

m3ow_ sometimes I miss it but not really at the same time


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

KawaiiLotus.
why me, why

- - - Post Merge - - -

KawaiiLotus.
why me, why


----------



## Heyden (May 30, 2016)

Haydenn > Piichinu > Doughssant > Heyden


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

This is my only username
Though I will like later on not sure to be say zebraQueen
But satisfied with what I have now


----------



## Stil (May 30, 2016)

Mine was "ACisprettycool"  <--------lol


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

pochii, I don't plan on changing it any time soon, though.~


----------



## Rabirin (May 30, 2016)

This is my first username, i'm tempted to change it but I don't think I ever will to be honest. It's alright I guess.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 30, 2016)

SLAMMINT AYYYYYYYY
rip nightmares


----------



## King Dorado (May 30, 2016)

Heyden said:


> Haydenn > Piichinu > Doughssant > Heyden



these name changes get confusing.

i thought Shiida was Piichinu...

who's the alt and who's the who?  who the what?  anybody get banned?


----------



## f11 (May 30, 2016)

King Dad said:


> these name changes get confusing.
> 
> i thought Shiida was Piichinu...
> 
> who's the alt and who's the who?  who the what?  anybody get banned?


lol where did you get alts from and ur not allowed to talk about bans as per forum rules.


----------



## piichinu (May 30, 2016)

heyden is my alt but were exempt from the rules

past names: bunnee, piimisu, piichinu, carfax alt, shiida, etc.


----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2016)

This is my first username. Last month I kinda wanted to change it to Blackstar, though, seeing as I'm planning to keep this same avatar and signature for many years to come.


----------



## sej (May 30, 2016)

Sej! I then changed it to SejxTwiggy but I hated that so I changed it back to Sej!


----------



## Tensu (May 30, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> SLAMMINT AYYYYYYYY
> rip nightmares



Since when was she banned?


----------



## classically.trained (May 30, 2016)

This is my original. I'm tempted to change it though to something that stands out more. I mean everyone on this forum likes animal crossing lol.
But I'm not sure that it's worth 1200 bells (which I don't even have) to me to change it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 30, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> Since when was she banned?



idk
yesterday


----------



## Summerbun (May 30, 2016)

This is my first username here and I have no plans to change it, even if all my other site usernames have something to do with Springtrap. xD​


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 30, 2016)

This is, and always will be, my first username.  I think I stole it from someone on a Harvest Moon forum, but I don't remember!


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2016)

AnonymousFish said:


> This is, and always will be, my first username.  I think I stole it from someone on a Harvest Moon forum, but I don't remember!



It's the default guest username Cher set on fogu.com/hm forums (I've been a member since 2004 ).


----------



## zeoli (May 30, 2016)

I've always had this name.  Thought about changing it a few times but didn't want to confuse anyone xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 30, 2016)

See left. *<(￣︶￣)>*


----------



## Locket (May 30, 2016)

Star Fire

i hated this name, so not gonna say it
Then Aithycou

Then Bunny Bento.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 30, 2016)

I always stayed as Flaming_Oceans.


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 30, 2016)

Crys said:


> lol where did you get alts from and ur not allowed to talk about bans as per forum rules.



wtf really? Lmao I had no idea that was a thing


----------

